# Flights Division disqualification?



## zachbb42 (Dec 24, 2008)

Is there anything like being sponsored that puts you out of the flights division or is it just the fact that most pros want the bigger money that keeps them out?


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

if you are talking about Vegas NO NO NO


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Last place I knew of that if you were "sponsored" by even a shop or got a free hat or shirt, or a discount on a bow or supplies...took you OUT of the "Amateurs" was in Pennsylvania for their sanctioned tournaments. That was some time ago, and I don't know if that series of rules is still in effect or not.

There are LOTS of "shop shooters", "field staff shooters", 'Pro Staff' shooters that do NOT pay the NFAA PRO Division dues or pay PRO dues in ASA, or IBO either...they still get discounts for stuff, free bowstrings, binoculars, and all sorts of things...because they PROmote the PROduct...and not just themselves.
For many, many years....it has NOT been ALL PRO and that is the only way you can get "sponsored"....hasn't happened that way, and likely won't.
To some "sponsored" means you get your stuff totally FREE; to others "sponsored" can run the entire gauntlet from a "discount" to "dealer price" to 'totally free for some of it" to TOTALLY FREE for all of it. The terms of those contracts are STRICTLY between that person and the sponsor...and are NOT open to discussion to others but the two parties, period.
There are also different levels of "Pro Staff" too...and each has differing "Perks" and amounts.

It isn't so "cut and dried" as many seem to think.

field14 (Tom D.)
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## ROSKO P (Mar 2, 2009)

At Vegas anyone can shoot flights division, even Pro's. I believe at Nationals, Pro's must shoot Pro division. It really has nothing to do with being a sponsored shooter.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

IFAA has a Pro rule...

If you claim "Pro" anything.... your a Pro

It's the only one I'm aware of that polices the word and practice of Pro designation in that way...(I'm a HUGE fan of it)


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

I dont think I could go to the flights div,take any money and be happy within myself for doing so.It just doesnt sit well for anyone that would do that,if they were a card carrying Pro.I would request expulsion from the div it it happened.Ethical conduct is part of the process of being a Pro!


----------



## Mike2787 (Jul 16, 2002)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought if you are a card carrying NFAA PRO, you have to shoot in the championship division of any tournament that has one, even if it is not sanctioned. An NFAA Pro should not have a choice as whether to shoot for anything less than the championship or top money class.


----------



## zachbb42 (Dec 24, 2008)

I agree!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Mike2787 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought if you are a card carrying NFAA PRO, you have to shoot in the championship division of any tournament that has one, even if it is not sanctioned. An NFAA Pro should not have a choice as whether to shoot for anything less than the championship or top money class.


Yes, you are correct. There appears to be a contigent of people that think ONLY 'card carrying pros' should be in the Championship Division and if you don't carry that...then you should NOT be able to shoot Championship Divisions.

There also used to be an NFAA rule that if you quit the PRO Division after having been a card carrying PROFESSIONAL Division member, you could step back into Amateur, but for State, Sectional, and National Level events, you were NOT eligible for AWARDS for a period of two years (or was it just one year?). Don't know if that rule still exists or not, and didn't look.
field14 (Tom D).


----------



## Mike2787 (Jul 16, 2002)

field14 said:


> Yes, you are correct. There appears to be a contigent of people that think ONLY 'card carrying pros' should be in the Championship Division and if you don't carry that...then you should NOT be able to shoot Championship Divisions.
> 
> field14 (Tom D).


I am one of those people who believe that way. It's not the card carrying pros that jump from championship to open and back again that are causing the problems because that isn't allowed. Its the people who shoot championship at Vegas and then shoot open class at home or shoot pro at home and then flights at Vegas and they never join a professional association. If you're good enough to put up your money in one tournament, then you should be good enough to put up your money at another. Either put up or shut up.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Mike2787 said:


> I am one of those people who believe that way. It's not the card carrying pros that jump from championship to open and back again that are causing the problems because that isn't allowed. Its the people who shoot championship at Vegas and then shoot open class at home or shoot pro at home and then flights at Vegas and they never join a professional association. If you're good enough to put up your money in one tournament, then you should be good enough to put up your money at another. Either put up or shut up.


I never liked those "bouncers" either, Mike. The rules allow for it, but I do agree that once you shoot for MONEY in any event, then you should be required to stay there...or if you bounce back to amateur, then you SIT OUT for awards eligibility for at least one year, or maybe even two years.

However, to make any of those events PRO ONLY will not generate enough participation, so it is a double edged sword, and frankly I don't have the answer. Limit it to PRO CARD CARRIERS ONLY...and then the Championship Divisions at most events will only have a handful of participants...
Pay the higher registration fees, step up to the plate and compete, but the "bouncing around" based upon who signs up or who shows up...isn't right, IMHO. Tough call, however...how to get it set up to prevent bouncing? I don't know.
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

What happens in my case? I shoot the bowhunter class everwhere I go here in Ca. But Vegas doesn't have a bowhunter class so I have to shoot in the barebow "Championship" class so does that make me a Pro?

Don.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Mike2787 said:


> I am one of those people who believe that way. It's not the card carrying pros that jump from championship to open and back again that are causing the problems because that isn't allowed. Its the people who shoot championship at Vegas and then shoot open class at home or shoot pro at home and then flights at Vegas and they never join a professional association. If you're good enough to put up your money in one tournament, then you should be good enough to put up your money at another. Either put up or shut up.


Very well put Mike! Thumbs up from me! Don Ward


----------



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

zestycj7 said:


> What happens in my case? I shoot the bowhunter class everwhere I go here in Ca. But Vegas doesn't have a bowhunter class so I have to shoot in the barebow "Championship" class so does that make me a Pro?
> 
> Don.


You should shoot Bow Hunter Freestyle.


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

This is my second year for having a card and the card says pro male freestyle and thats it.There are only a few shoots that i need it at.common sense tells me that i shoot the highest class there is anywhere i shoot a target tourney.I have not seen anything that tells me otherwise or whatever.The letter says pay your pro dues.So im driving with my eyes closed

If im paying for the card i am shooting the classes with all the other card carrying members


----------

